# Tatsunoko vs. Capcom



## CyberFox (Jan 23, 2010)

The game you demanded is almost here
and IGN loved it! 9.0
see their review: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sN7eSlcde0U
sadly, there's a growing group of skeptics saying that the game might fail, All Wii owners must buy this game and prove them wrong!


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't worry about it. There's plenty of us out there who are going to make sure it won't fail. The Nintendo World Store launch event was a huge success. :3


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jan 23, 2010)

Hmm it looks awesome, I'm going to have to try it out.


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 23, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> There's plenty of us out there who are going to make sure it won't fail.



I hope you're right, We don't want this to windup like say Psychonauts or Beyond Good or Evil (Critically Acclaimed yet Bombed in sales)


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 23, 2010)

Last I checked, the Mad Katz Arcade stick was sold out on Gamestop's site and the game was #35 on Amazon's Top 100.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 23, 2010)

How does the wii still exist o.o everyone I know rhat has one, bought like one other game: wii sports resort. xD weak.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 24, 2010)

Old news.



TwilightV said:


> Last I checked, the Mad Katz Arcade stick was sold out on Gamestop's site and the game was #35 on Amazon's Top 100.


 Really?

Oh shit.


Lastdirewolf said:


> How does the wii still exist o.o everyone I know rhat has one, bought like one other game: wii sports resort. xD weak.


 How can you say that about the Wii and not say that about the Xbox?

What the fuck.


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 24, 2010)

FINALLY someone pwned Lastdirewolf, That guy is douchemuffin!
anyway, Let's ignore the douchemuffin and continue w/ the anticipation for this Wii fightin' game!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 24, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Old news.
> 
> 
> Really?
> ...



Cause I'm seeing record breaking sales on games with the 360, while I'm not even sure why wii has made so many games. Plus the xbox is at like 40+ mil sales, the ps3 hasn't even hit 30 mil yet, so uh, haha. Yeah.


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 24, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Old news.
> 
> 
> Really?
> ...





Lastdirewolf said:


> Cause I'm seeing record breaking sales on games with the 360, while I'm not even sure why wii has made so many games. Plus the xbox is at like 40+ mil sales, the ps3 hasn't even hit 30 mil yet, so uh, haha. Yeah.



The Beatles Rock Band sold over a million copies on the Wii than the other versions for the 360 and the PS3

Nintendo's Wii may not be a graphic blockbuster like your precious 360 but it has great games like the game we're talking about (Tatsunoko vs. Capcom), The system shows you can have great games w/o the need of uber-realistic graphics

I can list the good games on Wii all day but i can only list a few
- No More Heroes
- Ghost Squad
- Klonoa
- Pop'n Music
- Pinball Hall of Fame (both Williams and Gottlieb collections)
- The House of The Dead: Overkill

plus the WiiWare games has a load of great titles, here are a few examples
- Strong Bad's Cool Game For Attractive People (all episodes)
- TV Show King (1 & 2)
- Tetris Party
- Bust A Move Plus
- Art Style series
- Gradius Rebirth
- Contra Rebirth


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 24, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Cause I'm seeing record breaking sales on games with the 360, while I'm not even sure why wii has made so many games. Plus the xbox is at like 40+ mil sales, the ps3 hasn't even hit 30 mil yet, so uh, haha. Yeah.


Sales? That's fucking bullshit, I mean look at the new aged Final Fantasy series and look at their sales rate.

Unbelievable.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 24, 2010)

Someone who praises 360 should be beaten up badly.


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 24, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Someone who praises 360 should be beaten up badly.



Let's not get ahead of ourselves here
It's pretty clear that Lazydirewolf has no respect for the Wii, until he has a change of heart (which i seriously doubt).. we should all ignore him!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 24, 2010)

CyberFox said:


> Let's not get ahead of ourselves here
> It's pretty clear that Lazydirewolf has no respect for the Wii, until he has a change of heart (which i seriously doubt).. we should all ignore him!



Yeah, you keep doing that CF, keep drinking your kool-aid.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 24, 2010)

THIS DEBATE OVER WHICH FUCKIN CONSOLE IS BETTER IS GOIN FUCKIN CRAZY!


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 24, 2010)

This thread needs moar Yatterman and Casshern!


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 24, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Yeah, you keep doing that CF, keep drinking your kool-aid.



What kool-aid?
I'm writing what comes from my mind
and besides i don't watch Fox News all the time!


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 24, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> THIS DEBATE OVER WHICH FUCKIN CONSOLE IS BETTER IS GOIN FUCKIN CRAZY!



agreed.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 24, 2010)

Anyways, I suggest you all buy it or I'll tell Dokurobei to go to your houses and blow you up.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 24, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Anyways, I suggest you all buy it or I'll tell Dokurobei to go to your houses and blow you up.



Punishment worse than your mama's! 

...Hope he and the theme songs are in the inevitable sequel... D:

EDIT: The new Yatterking too!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 24, 2010)

Why would you want Dokurobei to be playable? <_<


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 24, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Why would you want Dokurobei to be playable? <_<



Who said playable? I'd be fine with just an appearance of some kind.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 24, 2010)

Hahaha, nice one.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 24, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Hahaha, nice one.



That makes me wish I was there even more! D:


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 24, 2010)

Weren't you in NYC?


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 24, 2010)

No, I just read the event was a success (and judging by the pictures I saw, it was).

EDIT: You're right though. That is so what I would have worn.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 24, 2010)

You have a Yatterman 1 suit?


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 24, 2010)

No, but I could probably get one online (was searching for one last year).


----------



## CyberFox (Jan 24, 2010)

let the TvC love commence further


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 25, 2010)

A new Kotaku interview revealed what we already knew, that the characters of Kyatto Ninden Teyandee (aka Samurai Pizza Cats) were a popular request, but were unable to be obtained, as well as what we didn't know, that if the game sells enough, we might just get some DLC! 

*Prays for Tron Bonne*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 25, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> A new Kotaku interview revealed what we already knew, that the characters of Kyatto Ninden Teyandee (aka Samurai Pizza Cats) were a popular request, but were unable to be obtained, as well as what we didn't know, that if the game sells enough, we might just get some DLC!
> 
> *Prays for Tron Bonne*


 Show me.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 25, 2010)

http://kotaku.com/5454192/the-lost-characters-of-tatsunoko-vs-capcom


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 25, 2010)

Calling it now, Mai Ling, Tessa or Leo one of those three are going to be  a DLC.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 25, 2010)

Kotaku article.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 25, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Kotaku article.



Yes >:3


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 25, 2010)

Folks like LastDireWolf are why I stick to Kotaku, where his ilk will be drawn, set on fire, then banned by Bashcraft or one of the other eds within a few hours.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=111947

Fake news is fake.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't believe it features Dantae or Amaterasu. 

So it can take a flying leap.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 25, 2010)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> I don't believe it features Dantae or Amaterasu.
> 
> So it can take a flying leap.



Well I don't see why they can't be DLC. Especially Ammie, seeing as how Yami is the final boss...


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 25, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Well I don't see why they can't be DLC.


 
Wii game?  DLC?  What?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 25, 2010)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> I don't believe it features Dantae or Amaterasu.
> 
> So it can take a flying leap.


 
Dante is shit and Yami would like word with you.



AshleyAshes said:


> Wii game? DLC? What?


 
Mega Man 9?


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 25, 2010)

*Shrug*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh god, The lag. ):

And DCers. 

GG.


----------



## Foxstar (Jan 26, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Wii game?  DLC?  What?



Wii games have DLC.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 26, 2010)

lol not playing a game because some chars aren't there?


----------



## Riptor (Jan 27, 2010)

Dante would be nice, sure, but aren't you all forgetting somebody very important?






It's a real shame that Joe and the last boss from Okami can get in, but poor Gene can't. Don't act like you don't like the ball buster, Ryu!

(BALL BUSTA)

Also, why do I have to be stuck picking in between picking Bayonetta, NMH2, and this?

Questions for anyone who has this: Is the SHMUP thing in this thing worth the lack of the little minigames the Japanese version had? Also, how are the Japanese endings compared to the US version's?


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the minigame was one of the originals. I guess they could only fit it on the disc...

And the endings, while well drawn, pale in comparison to the original ones.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 27, 2010)

Game get.

Now all I just need is a Classic Controller and a Wii.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 27, 2010)

You don't have a Wii?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 27, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> You don't have a Wii?


 
Yeah and?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 28, 2010)

I always thought you have one. :O

It's dirt cheap anyways.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jan 28, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Cause I'm seeing record breaking sales on games with the 360, while I'm not even sure why wii has made so many games. Plus the xbox is at like 40+ mil sales, the ps3 hasn't even hit 30 mil yet, so uh, haha. Yeah.


 
Ef pee es.

Fff, I'm so picking this up some time after NMH2. Yep, that's it. That's my substantial contribution to the thread.

OH, WAIT. THAT TATSU COMMERCIAL. Discuss.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 29, 2010)

I want the Volnutt action figure :X


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 31, 2010)

Got this game, but not getting the full experience because I don't wanna have to buy a Wii stick only to have to mod it. So classic controller for now. D:


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 31, 2010)

Classic works.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 31, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> How can you say that about the Wii and not say that about the Xbox?


 
Actually the Xbox 360 has a remarkably high attach rate.  Microsoft's numbers have it at an average of 8.8 games per console.  Though I don't know if this includes XBLA titles.


----------



## Horrorshow (Jan 31, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Classic works.



It does. Just not as fun.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm not that impressed.
But still, its fun for a few matches here and there.
I wish there was some other way to unlock Joe and Zero.

Yami is a pretty retarded boss fight.
And I don't have the will to keep kicking his ass.

:c


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, he's like the easiest boss ever. <_<



AshleyAshes said:


> Actually the Xbox 360 has a remarkably high attach rate.  Microsoft's numbers have it at an average of 8.8 games per console.  Though I don't know if this includes XBLA titles.



Well durr, it has the fratboys.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 31, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Wow, he's like the easiest boss ever. <_<



Yeah, he is.
It's annoying to fight him over and over again.

did you just "i cant read" on my post?
its okay, i wont be madatchu


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 31, 2010)

Eh, the most you can do is 14 repeated arcade modes, and if you need money just play UAShooter


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 1, 2010)

Casshan/Polimar
Ippatsuman/Karas
Batsu/Rock
Soki/Morrigan
Roll/Alex

Good teams?

Y/N?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 1, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well durr, it has the fratboys.


 
I play it for arcade games.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 1, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> I play it for arcade games.


 Games like Garou: Mark of the lags?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 1, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Games like Garou: Mark of the lags?


 
Outrun, 1942 Joint Strike, After Burner Climax when it comes out, Virtual On, an absurd ammount of Pinball Hall Of Fame,  looking at Namco Museum Virtual Arcade next too and I'm waiting on Metal Slug XX to come out on XBLA.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 1, 2010)

You mean stuff that comes out on the PC?

Anyway, those are nice teams... though I never heard of KaraPatsu and Rollex teams.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 1, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> though I never heard of KaraPatsu and Rollex teams.


Really?

How odd.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 1, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> You mean stuff that comes out on the PC?


 
Those are like all console exclusives?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 1, 2010)

lolwut? I just saw roms for them.

Yeah I was referring to emulators.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 1, 2010)

It's... so fast paced. I haven't played something this insane in a long while. I am satisfied!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 1, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Dante would be nice,?


No, That be a would a terrible idea. 



Riptor said:


> But aren't you all forgetting somebody very important?


Leo?

An obscure Capcom character?



Riptor said:


>


Oh.



Riptor said:


> It's a real shame that Joe and the last boss from Okami can get in, but poor Gene can't. Don't act like you don't like the ball buster, Ryu!
> 
> (BALL BUSTA)


I'm not sure if this is true or not but, I think Gene wasn't in because God hand isn't well known/popular enough in japan.



Riptor said:


> Questions for anyone who has this: Is the SHMUP thing in this thing worth the lack of the little minigames the Japanese version had?


Yes.



Riptor said:


> Also, how are the Japanese endings compared to the US version's?


Shit.



AshleyAshes said:


> Those are like all console exclusives?


 Why would you buy/download games on Xboxlive when you can play them on mame?



TwilightV said:


> I'm pretty sure the minigame was one of the originals. I guess they could only fit it on the disc....


Nah, The original minigames sucks, Keeping UAShooters was a good move.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 1, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> lolwut? I just saw roms for them.
> 
> Yeah I was referring to emulators.


 
Outrun Online Arcade is based on Outrun 2 SP, which came out in 2003 on Sega Chihiro.  After Burner Climax came out in 2006 on hardware powered by a Pentium IV.  1942 Joint Strike is a full 3D remake of the 194X series on Xbox Live Arcade, Virtual On Oratorio Tangram was on the high end Model 3 hardware and Sega NAOMI hardware, nither with 'viable' emulators yet, Metal Slug XX was Metal Slug 7 for DS, re-released as Metal Slug XX for PSP and XBLA.  There's no viable emulators for there.  And Pinball Hall Of Fame is obviously not on the PC either.

...No, none of those can be emulated.  Try not to confuse games later in a series with the first ones, okay?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh okay, you got me there.

Still, those are irrelevant in this topic so shoo!


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 1, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Why would you buy/download games on Xboxlive when you can play them on mame?


 
Show me the version of MAME that can emulate After Burner Climax and I'll mail you a cheque for $100. |:


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 1, 2010)

Stop being off topic.

If only my house isn't in renovation I'd kick everyone's ass with Condor/Megaman


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 12, 2010)

heh thanks for those links back on the 2nd page, learned a lot and now hopes for more characters in this game would be smexy. Ingrid and Amaterasu would make great additions to team capcom and Yami is a hard boss, especially if you play on the hardest difficulty.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 12, 2010)

Sulfur said:


> heh thanks for those links back on the 2nd page, learned a lot and now hopes for more characters in this game would be smexy. Ingrid and Amaterasu would make great additions to team capcom and Yami is a hard boss, especially if you play on the hardest difficulty.


Fake news is fake. 

I *don't* think Phoenix Wright/Ingrid/Amaterasu will be a DL characters.

Hell, I don't even think there's going to any DL characters. :/


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 12, 2010)

Yay TvC met the expectations of "people up there" in Capcom.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 12, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yay TvC met the expectations of "people up there" in Capcom.


 ????????


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 12, 2010)

eww phoenix wright <.< i never want to see him in a fighting game


----------



## pheonix (Feb 12, 2010)

This would be an even greater reason for me to get a Wii of my own. I miss playing the Wii. :'(


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 12, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yay TvC met the expectations of "people up there" in Capcom.



Good news is good. X3


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 12, 2010)

^ lol 
then again i never knew they had dlc for the wii. Could there be a possibility of characters being put into a game already made lol, the Wii ain't like the trashbox


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 12, 2010)

Sulfur said:


> ^ lol
> then again i never knew they had dlc for the wii. Could there be a possibility of characters being put into a game already made lol, the Wii ain't like the trashbox


 


Perverted Impact said:


> Fake news is fake.
> 
> I *don't* think Phoenix Wright/Ingrid/Amaterasu will be a DL characters.
> 
> Hell, I don't even think there's going to any DL characters. :/


.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 12, 2010)

Well even if it doesn't happen, the odds of getting a sequel are looking very promising.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 12, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Well even if it doesn't happen, the odds of getting a sequel are looking very promising.


 Oh, For sure.


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 12, 2010)

Agreed, now lets see if Tatsunoko gets an award for best fighting game of 2010 ;3


----------



## Wolfshadow (Feb 14, 2010)

Sequel? O_O

Maybe we'll get lucky and they'll use Amateratsu / X / Axl in TvsC2 .. Zero's cool and all (and thank god they used X version) but... Damnit I've been waiting for X in a fighting game since I was 16!!!!!!!!! ARG! C'mon, 14 years is long enough to wait!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 14, 2010)

lol no


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 15, 2010)

[yt]RDBOTgiEguw[/yt]

LOL X3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 15, 2010)

lol old


----------



## Sulfur (Feb 15, 2010)

=p


----------

